

Dune, and Why We Have 37 Package Managers - geerlingguy
http://michaeldehaan.net/post/80617628977/dune-as-an-allegory-for-windows-and-linux-and-why-we

======
geerlingguy
> In the beginning, we thought we were rallying around Linux, but really, we
> ended up rallying around the ability to do things differently, and Linux was
> just the first step.

